# Alldaychemist shipment issues!!



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone else had issue with orders recently??

I ordered some hcg clom and arim on the 6th of sept and it said forwarded for export from delhi on the 10th and thats the last ive heard from it, contacted them by email and they said this:

Hello

Thank you for your mail.

Yes, it has not changed the status for so long. We are sending you a reshipment for this order and we will keep you posted on it.

Thank you

Tel (US) 1-213-291-2588

1866-403-5832

since that ive not got no new shipping number to track or anything and just contacted the online help and they said they would ring me in the next 2 hours, just getting a bit concerned now and was wondering if anyone else has ordered around the same time and has had issues to the UK with shipment??

Cheers!


----------



## mattbass (Oct 9, 2008)

Ordered on 10th sept. Not recieved yet but tracking number is showing on royal mail as express 24. So fingers crossed tomorrow.


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

mattbass said:


> Ordered on 10th sept. Not recieved yet but tracking number is showing on royal mail as express 24. So fingers crossed tomorrow.


yeah that's what mine has said for about 11 days but dont know exactly what that means as the last order i did as soon as it was registered in the uk i had it within a day..dont actually think that means its in the uk:

mine says this:

Service:	Express 24

Status:	Advised

will keep ya posted anyway on here :thumbup1:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

You will get it mate, hold tight! My orders take a couple of weeks sometimes. If you can track it then it's on it's way!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

dirtman said:


> yeah that's what mine has said for about 11 days but dont know exactly what that means as the last order i did as soon as it was registered in the uk i had it within a day..dont actually think that means its in the uk:
> 
> mine says this:
> 
> ...


 I had recent(this week) ADC parcel go off the radar on the parcelforce site.

it arrived today though


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Give it time.

Can take a while but it'll turn up.


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

ok spot on, hope it does sharpish as im waiting on the arimidex as ive started the cycle on the 1st of sept and have aromasin but no arimidex was hoping to start the ari 2 weeks on but its getting a bit late this now..was keeping the arom for pct but anyone reckon i should take this instead half a tab eod in place of arim ??

cycle is on week 3-4 now of

week 1-6

test enathate 500mg

organon yellow cap deca 200mg a week

running 1000iu per week hcg throughout cycle

week 6-12

test enanth 500mg

masteron (unsure dose yet)

and parabolin (unsure yet dont have bottle on hand)

pct

nolva clomid hcg aromasin on hand


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Exemestane has a shorter half life than adex.

ED dosing is usually needed


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome site, nolva a fraction of the price I paid! Why the huge difference in their aromasin price? Is it cos on is pfizer?


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

xpower said:


> Exemestane has a shorter half life than adex.
> 
> ED dosing is usually needed


catch 22 then now, i use that and i wont have it for pct as cant really use adex can i? thats if i get it! lol not gonna order anymore arom either now until i get this at least!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

You can switch from exe to adex when it arrives.


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

I ordered a load of stuff Der an it took nearly 10 days and the tracking system didn't work either. Took a while but it did come


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

xpower said:


> Exemestane has a shorter half life than adex.
> 
> ED dosing is usually needed


Half life is circa ~27 hours so EOD dosing of aromasin is still okay.


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

Vibora said:


> Half life is circa ~27 hours so EOD dosing of aromasin is still okay.


yeah gonna do hald a tab eod anyway as i only have 1 tub of 30 and need to keep some for pct..just hope this flaming package will come asap!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I had this before with a package from the US (not pct related) it wasnt tracking etc. Took about 14 days.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14671195


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Why do people order from India, when all the products mentioned you can buy from a UK based website and shipping is 2 days Max


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nocarbs said:


> Why do people order from India, when all the products mentioned you can buy from a UK based website and shipping is 2 days Max


 Same site that was said to be selling fake letro?

Buying in bulk from India is still cheaper IMO


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

xpower said:


> Same site that was said to be selling fake letro?
> 
> Buying in bulk from India is still cheaper IMO


Definately not fella, Letro I was on from there was defo not fake as it killed my Sex drive and when i was on it my gyno went

And if £9 for a 30 tabs is dear then hummm


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nocarbs said:


> Definately not fella, Letro I was on from there was defo not fake as it killed my Sex drive and when i was on it my gyno went
> 
> And if £9 for a 30 tabs is dear then hummm


 As I said buying bulk from India works out @ less.

HCG etc


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

xpower said:


> As I said buying bulk from India works out @ less.
> 
> HCG etc


]

Im an impatient sod though mate, and 2 days is a good turn around and £16 for 5000iu of HCG is very good IMO


----------



## mattbass (Oct 9, 2008)

Nocarbs said:


> Why do people order from India, when all the products mentioned you can buy from a UK based website and shipping is 2 days Max


Maybe people dont know of this uk based website. :crying:

hint PM hint:whistling:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mattbass said:


> Maybe people dont know of this uk based website. :crying:


 Shame it can't be mention due to selling other substances too


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

hi

nocarbs

mate whats the name for the place or dose it sell gear as well and not aloud to say

cheers

ollie


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

PM me and i'll tell you


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> PM me and i'll tell you


cheers

but can not send pm yet

ollie


----------



## thevoice (May 10, 2007)

ADC products are good its just using my CC that was the issue as it got hacked shortly afterwards - i understand these issues have been fixed though since


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

Nocarbs said:


> ]
> 
> Im an impatient sod though mate, and 2 days is a good turn around and £16 for 5000iu of HCG is very good IMO


I just paid £39 for 5 box of 5000iu's of HCG

as xpower said, i am stocking up i.e getting 3 months worth..is cheaper to do it that way..when you actually get it!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

hi, alldaychemist being a canadian firm shipping from india, are these the real manufactures drugs or are they generic (copies)? they are alot cheaper than any uk site ive came across even with a high p & p

edit: just noticed on there home page they are generic meds apart from prescription. i assume their generic meds are properly dosed and gtg judging by the people on here that use their site?

i would fear getting gyno and their gear being bunk!


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Well my Albuterol is from GSK... So not fake.. Also my hands shake like I have Parkinson's so deffo GTG.

$25 is not a lot for deliverery if you order a good amount... What £16ish pounds?

Agreed, if you order 10 clomid then that's a lot for delivery... But order £300's worth of gear and it's pretty good!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

cheers mate, yeah not bad at all when you put it like that


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

Still not arrived!!!

..no communication from ADC!!


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

Ordered from there about 10days ago aswell, hopefully should come soon. I put off starting my cycle till next monday aswell.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Usually takes about 2 weeks.

My latest order is going through New York for some reason though. Can't imagine why. Have asked them on livechat and they said we will email you in 24 hours and wouldnt say anymore. Fairly worried as it seems a ridiculous thing to put it through USA customs instead of just sending here...


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

Well ive been waiting 21 days now..something clearly aint right..they said last week they were sending out a reshipment of the order but not given a tracking number or anything ..they said they would keep me informed and that was last wed..not heard nowt since!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

emailed them again last night and this is the 1st time they haven't responded the next day....


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

dont know why people still bothering using them, what to save a little bit of money, couldnt be ****d with the stress


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine was tracked to delhi two days ago, gonna be awhile yet haha!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me which company these guys ship with? I have a tracking number, but my shipping email has been lost to my spam filter. Ordered on the 11th of September and no sign yet.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Put the tracking number in the parcel force website


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.parcelforce.com/track-trace


----------



## jaydog (Sep 6, 2011)

how long after your order being shipped were you able to track the parcel on parcelforce website?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Can be a few days before it shows up on the tracking system


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

xpower said:


> Put the tracking number in the parcel force website


Cheers dude. This tells me it was shipped from Delhi on the 19th, so I take it it's in transit somewhere...


----------



## gymaddict87 (Aug 12, 2011)

bayman said:


> Cheers dude. This tells me it was shipped from Delhi on the 19th, so I take it it's in transit somewhere...


i also ordered on 11th and tracking shows its been shipped from delhi on 19th and have spoken to ADC on livechat and they said someone will contact within 24 working hours..lets c wha happens


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucky233 said:


> Mines in Delhi to let's see who's comes 1st lol


25-09-2011	17:04	Delivery Agent - DELHI - PTT	Forwarded for export

Yours look like that?


----------



## gymaddict87 (Aug 12, 2011)

zHuskey said:


> 25-09-2011 17:04 Delivery Agent - DELHI - PTT Forwarded for export
> 
> Yours look like that?


yep..except its 19-09-2011 instead of 25th


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

Kicked off big time last night on the live chat, guy told me my order had been reshipped, i asked him what day and tracking number he said he didnt know...so i said how the hell do you know its been reshipped then he said thats the only info he had...i then told him this was dreadful customer service as a whole and after ordering on the 6th and getting nowhere i wanted more than what he was giving me! in which he came back with a shipping day of the 22nd of sept..i asked what about the tracking number he said they'll email me it today..sounded so disorganised and tbh thought he was bll****ting me tbh anyway got this today which was unexpected:

Dear Sir

Thank You for placing an order with us.

Please note that the order no.349428 has been reshipped on Sep 26,2011 through tracking number ED ********IN which may be tracked after four to five days on www.usps.com (for USA),

France: http://www.chronotrace.chronopost.com/chronotrace/external.jsp

Spain : http://www.correos.es/ENG/13-MenuRec2/01-MenuRec21/2010_c1-LocalizadorE.asp

For Other countries: http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp

With warm regards

AllDayChemist Dispatch Department

Tel (US): +1-213-291-2588

So the info he give me was bull**** and basically just told the shipping depo to email with an update and tracking number..Over 3 weeks now from the initial order and understand that things could go missing coming from the other side of the world ,however theres no excuse for lies and bll**** and ignoring emails from customers who place orders in good faith!!... will get back with an update if i get this order! :thumbup1:


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

i cant seem to pay on ADC keeps saying order declined, tried two different debit cards... any ideas?


----------



## gymaddict87 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lucky233 said:


> Same email as me mate type it into the parcel force web site will tell you on there


What is the new status on tracking if i may ask?

I have not received any email as such..guess i would have to kick off with them too to get somewhere!


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

Lucky233 said:


> Same email as me mate type it into the parcel force web site will tell you on there


yeah did do but just says pretty much what my 6th of sept order said and it seemed to stick at that point.

Parcel number: ED*********IN

Status: Advised

Parcel tracks

Date Time Location Tracking Event

27-09-2011	15:41	Delivery Agent - DELHI - PTT	Forwarded for export


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

This is what you all get for being dirty little sted heads 

I Was going to put a order in with ADC this week myself... Think I'll hang on now though!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

It is initially tracked through USPS

Then when it gets handed over to Parcelforce you can track it with them but typically that isn't until the last few days.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you tied contacting Parcelforce?


----------



## gymaddict87 (Aug 12, 2011)

xpower said:


> Have you tied contacting Parcelforce?


In my case, I have emailed parcelforce and they have advised me that they are not in possesion of the parcel and to contact sender (ADC), also tried tracking through USPS but no information on their system. hmm maybe its stuck at india customs? (just a wild guess)


----------



## tko (Sep 29, 2011)

big meds bust now on bbc1 news could be something to do with this?

Date Time Location Tracking Event

19-09-2011 21:53 Delivery Agent - DELHI - PTT Forwarded for export

dont look good , they said there re ship but tbh i think id be happer with a refund , if you guys do get yours pls update us ,


----------



## gymaddict87 (Aug 12, 2011)

ok spoke to ADC on livechat. I'll post the chat here:

(i have edited out to show the main important bits)

Thank you for contacting us! I am a Live representative here to help you answer your questions

You are now chatting with 'John'

John: There was some problem with the e-mail servers thus we are not getting the mails from the clients

John: You must have received the failure notice

John: I have already lodged a complaint to our postal department

John: actually all the shipments sent to UK are not showing on the tracking site

John: due to this we have already lodged the complaint and waiting for their response

John: You can't contact with the postal department of India directly

John: The reason i did not contact you because i have not received the mail.

John: The mail server is up today only so i am replying to the mails we have received

you: i spoke to you directly on livechat, you said you have forwarded the query to your senior representative, the emails were seperate

you: that was 4 days ago

John: Yes.

you: so how long will it take for the postal department to reply

John: Our mail server in now up.

you: i just want to be kept updated on the status of the parcels..are they still in india? or are they in transit?

John: We might received the response from them in 2-3 days as they are investigating the issue

John: and we are in touch with them.

John: It is not a question of just your shipment but all the shipments sent to UK in the last 2 weeks are not showing on the tracking site.

you: ok so i have to wait another 2-3 days is that what you're advising?

John: Yes, please wait till Monday.

John: and if we do not get any update from them or you do not find any progress on the tracking site, please let us know and we will issue a refund.

so i guess the rest of you guys would be in the same position, going to have to wait till monday and hopefully its sorted out..


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

I ordered some stuff from ADC on the 20th and havn't got anything. For 25 friggin bucks I would expect fast delivery but unitedpharmacies' £5 postage only takes 6-8 days. UP does Nolva but not letro

EDIT: Mine is now with Royal Mail, the status says: Handed Over


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

gymaddict87 said:


> ok spoke to ADC on livechat. I'll post the chat here:
> 
> (i have edited out to show the main important bits)
> 
> ...


That was the same guy i spoke to.


----------



## gymaddict87 (Aug 12, 2011)

good to hear some of you guys are starting to get moving on the tracking. Mine's still the same but hopefully that'll change by tomorrow!


----------



## gymaddict87 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lucky233 said:


> Have you got a tracking number?


yes i do, however its still showing as forwarded for export since the 19th


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

When mine said it was in Delhi 2 days later it was at my house


----------



## gymaddict87 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lucky233 said:


> Type your tracking number into royal mail tracker it's prob in the country by now


This is what it says on the Royal Mail Tracking: (same as Parcelforce tracking)

Parcel Details

Parcel number:	ED53046xxxxIN

Service:	Express 24

Status:	Advised


----------



## tko (Sep 29, 2011)

anyone get email like this

We have confirmed with the Postal Department and they said that your shipment was sent out on Sep 15, 2011. However, they are not sure about the current status of the package.

In this situation, we will send you a reshipment and incase you end up receiving two same orders then kindly let us know.

With Warm Regards

Eric

Tel (US): 1-213-291-2588

1-866-403-5832


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Wonder if this has anything to do with the load thats been seized on the news

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaydog (Sep 6, 2011)

Ordered mine on the 19th and royal mail website now says this....

Parcel Details

Parcel number:	.........

Service:	Express 24

Status:	In progress

Hopefully mine slipped the net and should arrive soon as!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Be fukin mental if they were cracking down this quick on mail though.


----------



## jaydog (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah sods law, never ordered any meds online before but after all the rave reviews of ADC thought id finally give it a go.....happens to coincide with the biggest drugs bust Europe's ever seen!!!!


----------



## tko (Sep 29, 2011)

i think its prob just a back log , from india public holidays?

Hindu Festival to celebrate the birthday of Lord Ganesh (Ganesha). Anant Chaturdashi will be celebrated on the last day of Ganesh Chaturthi, Monday, 12 September 2011.

* Thursday, 1 September 2011 - Monday, 12 September 2011*


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I had a UP order that went a bit strange and the royal mail tracking was chatting sh1t to me, but it turned up OK.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

My last order took about 18 days in total, turned up in the end.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

i just ordered a load of nolva/clomid yesterday fingers crossed i get it all!


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

Slight update, just tracked mine again and got this, 29-09-2011	21:51 - International Hub - Received in destination country.

All is not lost


----------



## galactus (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes likewise zHuskey, my parcel update says the same thing...

I think we all need to be a little bit more patient this time around as they seem to be having some sort of issues over in India...


----------



## tko (Sep 29, 2011)

19-09-2011 21:53 Delivery Agent - DELHI - PTT Forwarded for export

no change for me , but now i now it was public hols for 2 weeks last month in india ,i think its just a back log tbh

thanks for the updates


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

WAHEY!!!

Opening poster here...my package has arrived today..this is the reshipped package from the 26th...been a long time but finally got the goods! looks like whatever the prob was has been resolved in transport!!

Not sure what I'm supposed to do if the original package that went missing turns up!

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## tko (Sep 29, 2011)

dirtman said:


> WAHEY!!!
> 
> Opening poster here...my package has arrived today..this is the reshipped package from the 26th...been a long time but finally got the goods! looks like whatever the prob was has been resolved in transport!!
> 
> ...


good , am told there re ship my order from the 15/9/11 but have not got a new tracking number yet , there must be a hole loory load of us the got lot or stolen on the was to parcleforce i guess

thanks for all the updates need my mads asapppppp

they asked me to let then know if the 1st missing one turns up , but im wored there just charde me again , as had not verifide with visa when paying wierd


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Mar 23, 2009)

I presume it's operation pangea 4 that ended last week that has messed up their recent deliveries. being rather famous i imagine they were one of the ops seizure targets.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Received my package today. Has taken about 3 weeks from beginning to end.

A few days ago they sent me an email saying they didn't know why my package was routed through the US and they have complained to the courier company so possibly some issues in their logistics chain leading to many problems on this thread.

In saying that I've now received 3 or 4 sets of stuff from them and they have come through so pretty decent overall.


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

got all my stuff today aswell


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

They will always honour orders if they dont get lost.

Some of my HCG only had 2 months on its expiry and they resent me a newer one free of charge.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had this thread opened and have been on the edge of my seat and with you all for the ride, it was like watching a series and getting to an exciting cliffhanger where everythings just about to make sense or something epics gonna happen and then you sit on the remote control and it switches channels and by the time you get back the credits are rolling but in this case i caught the end and what a happy ending it was if that makes any sense.

Good news guys! :thumbup1:


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> I've had this thread opened and have been on the edge of my seat and with you all for the ride, it was like watching a series and getting to an exciting cliffhanger where everythings just about to make sense or something epics gonna happen and then you sit on the remote control and it switches channels and by the time you get back the credits are rolling but in this case i caught the end and what a happy ending it was if that makes any sense.
> 
> Good news guys! :thumbup1:


 :lol:


----------



## tko (Sep 29, 2011)

Tracking Event

19-09-2011 21:53 Delivery Agent - DELHI - PTT Forwarded for export

still no update , still no tracking number for the reship , tbh i dont beleave there going to reship i think there stalling me for a few more weeks incase it turns up,

the email said there reshipping but the live chat said theres nothing in the notes to say there reshipping , im a bit fedup now , i think if i reorder today i will get my bits faster .

whos outstanding still? when did you order and what info do you have ?


----------



## Andrew1664 (Jan 25, 2011)

I was getting quite pi55ed off with this, I ordered on 7th September and still nothing. My tracking info shows the same as yours tko.

Sent them an email yesterday asking wtf and they replied with:

----------

Thank you for contacting us.

We have tried to track the shipment and the status is still not updated. The Postal Department didn't give a exact reason about the whereabout of the package. In this situation, we can send you a free reshipment or if you want we can issue a refund.

We apologize for the inconvenience caused

Looking forward for your reply.

----------

I've asked them to reship the order, hope it turns up this time!


----------



## sirsquat (Sep 28, 2011)

My order came yesterday, only had to wait a week and a half 

Like many of you i couldnt track my order either, but it came in the end, which is all that matters?


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

ordered my second lot last Saturday got today:thumbup1:


----------



## tko (Sep 29, 2011)

sirsquat said:


> My order came yesterday, only had to wait a week and a half
> 
> Like many of you i couldnt track my order either, but it came in the end, which is all that matters?


has it tracked now? did you sign for it? did the nomal postman bring it or parcle force?


----------



## Arjans Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Im an Aussie and these guys have been a godsend for me. Sure I can only get nolva/clomid/adex in (aus customs siezed ny hcg) but the prices are good. I allow at least a month and dont bother hassling them until that point. Sometimes it takes a week and a half other times the whole month but they never fail to deliver, ADC are great


----------



## kerfuffle (May 19, 2007)

After following this thread I was just about to put an order through using a prepaid fairfx mastercard only to find they no longer accept mastercard. :/

Sooo my question is what prepaid cards have people used successfully with ADC?


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

What UK law on ordering most of the stuff on the site?


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

kerfuffle said:


> After following this thread I was just about to put an order through using a prepaid fairfx mastercard only to find they no longer accept mastercard. :/
> 
> Sooo my question is what prepaid cards have people used successfully with ADC?


It's all legal. Prescription Only drugs are NOT controlled drugs. It only means you need a prescription to buy them in the UK. I have bought zopiclone, Modafinil and other POM from united pharmacies, all good stuff.


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

JammyGit said:


> It's all legal. Prescription Only drugs are NOT controlled drugs. It only means you need a prescription to buy them in the UK


One more question  Do they sell propa goodies lol - Been trying their search box but unable to find what I want lol - Also only one type of Clomid has anyone took these?


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Uncivilization said:


> One more question  Do they sell propa goodies lol - Been trying their search box but unable to find what I want lol - Also only one type of Clomid has anyone took these?


I haven't had a proper look at all day chemist, I only got Letro from them (im paranoid about getting tits). United pharmacies seem to do sleeping pills and other nice stuff, plus the last order only took 6 days.

ADC comes from India and UP comes from Honk Kong (but uses indian meds)

Also make sure you order lots of stuff from ADC, although their prices are cheap, the delivery charge is huge


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

JammyGit said:


> I haven't had a proper look at all day chemist, I only got Letro from them (im paranoid about getting tits). United pharmacies seem to do sleeping pills and other nice stuff, plus the last order only took 6 days.
> 
> ADC comes from India and UP comes from Honk Kong (but uses indian meds)
> 
> Also make sure you order lots of stuff from ADC, although their prices are cheap, the delivery charge is huge


$40 aint much for shipping compaired to the prices i'd pay on the BM. I was looking at getting some Letro for puffy nipple but not sure if that will work now. Had them since pubity not from juice


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Uncivilization said:


> $40 aint much for shipping compaired to the prices i'd pay on the BM. I was looking at getting some Letro for puffy nipple but not sure if that will work now. Had them since pubity not from juice


What's your BF% like? Might just be fat


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

JammyGit said:


> What's your BF% like? Might just be fat


Yea I know I have fat there, but its the area of a 10p piece. It starts coming out when I'm warm and a twist of the nip and it all tighens up  Cold weather you don't even notice till I'm warm again. My chest is very soild tbh. I must be around 15%


----------



## dirtman (Aug 19, 2009)

Uncivilization said:


> Yea I know I have fat there, but its the area of a 10p piece. It starts coming out when I'm warm and a twist of the nip and it all tighens up  Cold weather you don't even notice till I'm warm again. My chest is very soild tbh. I must be around 15%


ive had that for years as well..its always on ya mind when ya take ya top off...doctor has looked and said it aint gyno just fat but every time i go the docs it tightens up i think with anxiety!! so he never see's it at its worst..im sure since ive been having this aromasin it doesnt seems as bad but maybe its in my head!?!?


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

dirtman said:


> ive had that for years as well..its always on ya mind when ya take ya top off...doctor has looked and said it aint gyno just fat but every time i go the docs it tightens up i think with anxiety!! so he never see's it at its worst..im sure since ive been having this aromasin it doesnt seems as bad but maybe its in my head!?!?


 My doc let me see someone but they said its not Gyno but fat. He said he can remove the gland but i'll have a dip lol - Can't understand why he can do Lypo as well then.... Anyway need to keep asking the doc to see plastic surgeon


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> if you have had these puffy nips from pubity then you could try nolva for 12 weeks. research it has helped alot of guys with same problem as yours. i myself is doing this as soon as my nolva arrives that ive just orderd from adc.


Done the Novla never worked..


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Uncivilization said:


> $40 aint much for shipping compaired to the prices i'd pay on the BM. I was looking at getting some Letro for puffy nipple but not sure if that will work now. Had them since pubity not from juice


$40? I heard that shipping was $25 or has it gone up?


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> $40? I heard that shipping was $25 or has it gone up?


That what was shown while I was adding stuff to cart to see what I could get


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe the $25 has gone up or maybe the $25 is a set fee until you go over a certain weight?

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> nope. it still $25 no matter how little or big the order just checked.


Maybe I missed something?

Edit : - $25.00 just checked lol


----------



## squat300 (Oct 6, 2011)

waiting from the 15th , should i email them?


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Mine left india on the 2nd I think... Say's it's left New York customs onthe 4th for it's destination... Any day now!!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

My order from the 11th of Sept never surfaced. They have confirmed they're re-shipping, annoying.


----------



## mattbass (Oct 9, 2008)

mattbass said:


> Ordered on 10th sept. Not recieved yet but tracking number is showing on royal mail as express 24. So fingers crossed tomorrow.


Status:

Advised

Parcel tracks Date Time Location Tracking Event

19-09-2011	21:53	Delivery Agent - DELHI - PTT	Forwarded for export

Still no sign of mine :thumbdown:


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

mattbass said:


> Status:
> 
> Advised
> 
> ...


That's the same status as mine. ADC have confirmed they're re-shipping after I emailed them about it.


----------



## dajackel12 (Sep 5, 2011)

I was quite lucky, ordered some t3 and arimidex and it came in around 9 days.


----------



## mattbass (Oct 9, 2008)

bayman said:


> That's the same status as mine. ADC have confirmed they're re-shipping after I emailed them about it.


Right, time for mail.


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Wohoo! Got my Caber, Adex, and Albuterol today... They never put in my T3.. So I checked and I forgot to order it! D'oh...


----------



## mattbass (Oct 9, 2008)

mattbass said:


> Right, time for mail.


Reship arrived today.


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

First time I have used alldaychemist. Really pleased with delivery time. Ill use em again


----------



## Curlbro (May 16, 2013)

What does the packaging look like from ADC?

It appears mine is coming through Parcelforce. I ordered Tamoxifen.

Does the package make it obvious it's from India? Does it look pretty discreet?

Just thinking about who might be in to collect it at my end, haha.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Curlbro said:


> What does the packaging look like from ADC?
> 
> It appears mine is coming through Parcelforce. I ordered Tamoxifen.
> 
> ...


Will just be in a brown cardboard box, but wil have international postage labels and a stamp on the side of the box that it has passed a customs inspection


----------



## d4n (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought I heard that ordering this sorta stuff from abroad has become illegal? I did used to order from this site so am confused.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Takes 2 weeks for me every time


----------



## Girdles (Oct 22, 2012)

Ordered Clomid, Nolve on 9th May, arrived Yesterday in a brown padded envelope.

Now I have all I need for a PH cycle, still to decide about when to start.


----------

